# Love and goodness to you on this special day.



## MetalMarianne

Hello!
I know it's not in the spirit of the forum to ask for translations - but this time I need it. I really know no word in Polish... 

My aunt has a good friend in Poland, they communicate in German.
Now my aunt wants to send anniversary greetings to the sister of her friend and her husband - they celebrate marriage anniversary in some more weeks.

Could someone be so nice as to translate the following text into Polish?
(I post it both in English and German)


_"Das Gestern ist Geschichte,
das Morgen ist noch ein Geheimniss,
und das Heute ist ein Geschenk.

Die Welt ist voll alltäglicher Wunder!

Alles Liebe und Gute an diesem besonderen Tag.

Ich umarme Euch."_



_"Yesterday is History,
Tomorrow is still a Mistery,
and Today is a Gift.

The world is full of everyday wonders!

Love and Goodness to you in this special day.

I hug you (both)."_


Thank you very much!


----------



## JakubikF

Wczoraj jest przeszłością, Jutro wciąż Tajemnicą, a Dzisiaj - Podarunkiem.

Świat jest pełen codziennych cudów. Miłości i Szczęścia dla Was w tym szczególnym dniu.

Ściskam Was oboje.


----------



## JakubikF

sorry! Once again:

It should be:

Wczoraj jest Historią... etc if you'd like to translate it literally.


----------



## MetalMarianne

Thanks JakubikF for your fast reply!

I don't want to translate it literally... I think it's better to make it sound "normal, half-way poetic language" in Polish. 

Would that correspond to the text of your first post?


----------



## JakubikF

In my opinion "Wczoraj jest Przeszłością" sounds better - "przeszłość" means "past". I can't explain why "History" (historia) is worse choice. Actually it means almost the same, maybe the mood is different. I think it depends on what you as an author want to use. It is up to you. 

You may wait for other opinions.


----------



## BezierCurve

I think "Wczoraj jest Historią" means more - it's like a collection of important memories, not simply past things. Also "Wczoraj jest Przeszłością" is a bit of tautology - it's like translating "Tomorrow is still a Mistery" into "Tomorrow is still the Future". 

"Historią" conveys more meaning. I'd go for it. But, as JakubikF said, it depends on what you as the author want to say.


----------



## MetalMarianne

I took the version with "Wczoraj jest Historią" and just sent it to my aunt...

Let's see what is the reaction from their friends when they get the card!

(I'm really curious...) 



Thank you BezierCurve and JakubikF for your help!

*hugs*
M


----------



## slavian1

MetalMarianne said:


> Hello!
> ...
> _das Morgen ist noch ein Geheimniss,_
> _..._
> _Tomorrow is still a Mistery,_


 
I would not translate 'noch' into 'still'. The English equivalent should be (in my opinion) _Tomorrow is yet a mistery._

Then in Polish it should be: _Jutro (or przyszłość) jest *jeszcze* tajemnicą. _(Instead of _wciąż_).


----------



## BezierCurve

> I would not translate 'noch' into 'still'.


 
Why not? It suits there well.

_



Tomorrow is yet a mistery

Click to expand...

_ 
I'd say that "yet" in this meaning works fine with negations/questions ("Has the  mistery been revealed yet?")

However, "Yet a mistery" alone would be translated into Polish as "zarazem tajemnica"


----------



## MetalMarianne

Well - it took a long time, but now I heard news from my aunt!

Their friends were positively surprised about her writing the card in Polish and were really happy! They sent a card with a short "Vielen Dank für die liebe Grüsse" (many thanks for the dear greetings) to express their gratitude. Now my aunt is planning to make another trip to Polen on 2010 - she wants to learn some spoken Polish until then - so I´m looking for info in the net for her now. 

Many thanks to JakubikF, BezierCurve and slavian1 for all the help!


----------

